

Ask HN: Beauty/Fashion Investors? - mschonfeld

Does anyone know vcs/angels who invest in the beauty/fashion market?
======
thegoleffect
Orange labs is very interested in the space.

~~~
mschonfeld
I'm not familiar with them.. And, google isn't proving helpful with finding
them. Could you please point me to their website?

~~~
thegoleffect
Contact Pascale Dianine via <http://twitter.com/pascale>. Feel free to tell
her that Van Nguyen sent you, if not, no worries - she asked me to send people
doing fashion related startups her way.

They're based in Europe but have a tiny outpost in SF.

